# Adaptive Cruise Control & Paddle Shifters now available!



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Just got off the phone with my Audi dealer. As of today the Q7 order system is accepting the options for the mulitfunction, wood/leather steering wheel with paddle shifters and for adaptive cruise control on premium sold orders. I added both of these options to my order. The steering wheel option is new, not part of the S package (it's leather and wood!)
Don't know the pricing for these but I'm happy to get them.
Also, dealer said that Bahia Beige exterior color is now available to order, unfortunately expresso brown is not available in combination with this exterior color.
For now, I have left my order: Phantom Black with Expresso. I might change the color combo after the Streets of Tommorrow event next weekend. Most of the colors are said to be at this event.
I also beleive that he said the S-line package is now in the system. Not something I want. So I didn't pursue it.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

hmmm... I thought the paddle shifters were standard - at least with the 4.2, as part of the tiptronic transmission feature? Am I wrong on that?


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (tjk)*

Not standard. It's been discussed elsewhere in this forum. I think [email protected] can verify and refer you to the right thread.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

It;s not standard.. only the Sline have that, same as the other audi's.. but it's better to get it, it;s nice when you can downshift whenever you want....


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

Hmm, that's too bad. I was looking forward to that feature.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

You can add this option to a non S line order.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

too late for me - mine's apparently been built already


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (tjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjk* »_too late for me - mine's apparently been built already

It is never too late if you really want something...tell the dealer that you didn't know the option wasn't standard and they should have clarified that when you ordered...Now you know it is not standard and want to order one with or substitute if they have an allocation with such...


----------

